# Does tbol increase or decrease sex drive?



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

As above really just curious as i am about to start using this along side primo possibly and wondered if it would counter act primo killing my sex drive??

If not would proviron 50mg ed be sufficient to counter this??


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

increase


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

it supressed me for sure, i felt lathargic etc, however i was horny as hell, my thinking is that every1 will be different on this 1 mate so play safe


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

tourian said:


> it supressed me for sure, i felt lathargic etc, however i was horny as hell, my thinking is that every1 will be different on this 1 mate so play safe


Not suprised you were horny as hell, it's just a synthetic form of testosterone after all. I don't know anyone who didn't get horny on their 1st tbol or dbol cycle, though i'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

im guessing it replaces it, i was coming buckets haha


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

No real difference either way with me


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes it does, well for me it did.............I recently did 60mg of Tbol & 50mg of Proviron for 6wks and I was like a dog with two d*cks!!!


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

well from that i will take it that it generaly increases sex drive. if not the proviron will sort it better to be safe than sorry. just come off letro few weeks back and sex drive is still not back yet so started on proviron to give me a helping hand was gonna wait another week or two till im good then run the tbol and primo. poss just the tbol if sex drive is not up to scratch as i hear the primo decreases sex drive.

What strength weight gains have you made off just the tbol lads?? anyone mixed it with primo??


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dc55 said:


> But Mars....
> 
> Wouldnt Tbol just decrease your natural Test levels???? Yes it may be good for a week or two......
> 
> I am talking about a tbol only cycle though.


Yes mate it does after a few wks i'd say more like 4-6 wks as it takes around 7-10 days to really kick in, it takes a while for dbol to shut down you're natty test production in the meantime it's just augmenting it, as testified by most.


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

a fair few pounds mate cant remember exactly but it was visible, and a few ppl made comments, kept most of it and strenght too


----------



## tony montana (Nov 18, 2008)

cheers for the info guys.

Mars as we are on the subject of it shuting you down do you think a clomid nolva pct would suffice or would you add the hcg??

My thinking is that i would prob be ok with clomid nolva after six weeks of tbol but if running the primo for ten weeks aswell then possibly add some hcg say 1500iu eod for a week poss two


----------

